# Goatload of questions



## Flyboy (Sep 21, 2009)

After lengthy search, finally purchased 69 4 speed convertible. Like most new owners, want to make it mine.
1- I assume I can swap the 14" rallye's for 15", will 15 x 7 with 235 / 60 / 15 be an approriate tire size? Any chance of tire rub? 
2-Anyone recommend a tire?Want to keep it original, but think it deserves 15".
3-It has an aftermarket ugly shift boot (no console). Anyone know what original looked like, and where to get one?
4- Contemplating getting an repro center console, can someone tell me what is involved with installing? 
Appreciate any help I can get. Thanks


----------



## 66GTO7.5L (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't know much about tires for that year....but I can recommend getting a free OPGI catalogat opgi.com. Has a lot of available parts and, of course, they are pretty good at designating by year/model. Hope that helps.


----------



## Silver69GTO (May 25, 2009)

235/60-15s on a 15X7 wheel shouldn't rub on the front or back. 
It's a main stream tire size so just about everyone makes it.
I would recommend running black wall out.

I would get a console. It will make the interior look complete. I don't know for sure but it shouldn't be to hard to install.

I use Ames Performance for parts.

There is a lot of different wheel and tire combos you can go with on your GTO.
I run 15X7 front/15X8 rear Cragar Street Lites with 235/60 tires front/255/60 tires rear on my '69 GTO hard top.
I've seen a '69 hard top with polished 17" American Racing Torque Thrusts IIs and 245/50 tires on it. It looked extremely good.
I plan on going to the polished 17" Torque Thrusts IIs, 245/50 combo in the very near future
By the way, you may want to look into a trend going on lately called Pro Touring. I personally like the trend and I'm in the process of going that direction with my GTO.
Google Pro Touring. You may like it.
A full Hotchkis suspension and 17" or 18" Torque Thrust IIs on my goat........, it sounds excellent to me.

Have fun.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Ames has the correct and original boot for the shifter and most pieces to build a complete aftermarket console. I would leave it original without the console but that's just me. If you decide on a console there are quite a few originals for sale.
I have 15" Rally II's for my 67 and plan on running 225's up front and 245's in the rear.


----------



## Flyboy (Sep 21, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> Ames has the correct and original boot for the shifter and most pieces to build a complete aftermarket console. I would leave it original without the console but that's just me. If you decide on a console there are quite a few originals for sale.
> I have 15" Rally II's for my 67 and plan on running 225's up front and 245's in the rear.


Thanks, you always have answers. I cant find Ames, is there a website, or just a brand I have to find somewhere else?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.


What he said. You beat me to it Rukee.....:lol:


----------



## Flyboy (Sep 21, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> What he said. You beat me to it Rukee.....:lol:


Thank you both!


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

I just put 235/60's on my 71 with 15x7 Rally II's, they fit great, no rubbing. wheels are just primed but you get the idea.


----------



## Flyboy (Sep 21, 2009)

And your 71 was fitted with 14" origianlly as well, correct? What made you go with 235 vs something a little wider, did you measure out clearances?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a nice tool available for measuring wheel/tire fitment. I think I saw it in High Performance Pontiac Magazine. Also , Tire Rack.com has a great tire size chart, complete with specs, and explaination of terms. I would think DISCOUNT TIRES could offer advice also. Eric


----------



## Flyboy (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks, will look into that


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

What do you fly? I am a pilot also....:cheers


----------



## Flyboy (Sep 21, 2009)

:willy:2001 Shyhawk SP and 76 Warrior 2. In a non profit club. Dont get up much anymore, this new hobby taking all my free time.:willy:


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

I went with the 235's after going to car shows and looking at other gto's, asking questions here, and seeing what my grandpa had on the car originally. I wanted to keep it stock appearing but add some meat to them. I saw a few gto's with the 235 60's and liked how they looked so I went with them. Plus, it is a size that can be had in a few different tires so they aren't as expensive. They also make those wheel fitment tools that you can pick up from summit if you want to see how big you can go. They attach to the hub.


oh... and what my grandfather did was he had 215's on the front on 14" wheels and 235 70's on the back on 15" wheels. I just went with 235/60's all around. With the new suspension it still has a nice stance.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Flyboy said:


> :willy:2001 Shyhawk SP and 76 Warrior 2. In a non profit club. Dont get up much anymore, this new hobby taking all my free time.:willy:


 Nice! I am a helo pilot, fly a Bell 407. :cheers


----------



## Flyboy (Sep 21, 2009)

For work? that takes more skill than I will ever have. I jsut bought my 69 out on Long Island


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, do it for a living.....toooo expensive for a hobby!!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

eric come take me and my wife for a ride and I'll build you some carbon stuff- I love helicoptersarty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds tempting......I hope you have a lot of material in stock! The helo cost about $900 per/hr to operate.....:cheers I would love to do some CarbonFiber on my 67 GTO project! Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I got your heli ride, where's my CF??


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I run 275s on the back of my 66 and 70 without jacking them up. The 70 I put a 66 rear in it and picked up 5/8" of clearance on each side, allowing the tires to fit. On the 66, I just got a set of Centerlines 15X8.5 with 5" of backspacing, and they fit good, a little fender trimming or rolling will give full clearance in the fender. I run 235s on the 70 front without issue, wish I went with 245s as the 235s look flat at 35 psi because of the weight of the poncho engine.


----------

